# The EF-M 32mm f 1.4 stm first impressions



## Larsskv (Sep 30, 2018)

I received my pre-ordered EF-M 32mm f1.4 stm yesterday. I am very satisfied with what I have seen so far. Please note that I have not done any controlled testing at all. No tripod, and no comparisons with other lenses.

Sharpness, contrast and clarity compares to L-series lenses! Actually, and without a direct comparison, I would say it is equally sharp as the 35LII when both are shot at f1.4 (and attached to an APS-C sensor. It is absolutely great!

Sharpness seems good all the way to the edges, even at f1.4. 

I have only seen the tiniest bit of chromatic aberrations at f1.4, which seemed to be gone at f3.2. To my eyes, it performs very well in this regard.

Subject separation seems very good as well! Delighted to see that!

Focus was pretty fast and very accurate with my M5.

The only downside I have seen so far is that the bokeh is a bit busy compared to what I would expect if it was a L-series lens. Bokeh balls are neither round or clean inside.

I can say, without any more testing, that the EF-M 32 mm f1.4 is a great lens.

I attach a few of the pictures from today. They are edited slightly to taste, but no sharpening have been applied. They are downsized to meed the limitations on this page.


----------



## zim (Sep 30, 2018)

Lovely images. Are these jpg SOC or converted RAWs? looks like a super combo!
By 'busy' do you mean by example the second image? because I could live with that and the background looks excellent in the last image (portrait)
Thanks for posting!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I've started working on the review for TDP.


----------



## zim (Sep 30, 2018)

ha! after reading Larsskv's comments I flipped over to tdp and was disappointed that a review wasn't available, so good news, looking forward to your review


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2018)

zim said:


> ha! after reading Larsskv's comments I flipped over to tdp and was disappointed that a review wasn't available, so good news, looking forward to your review


I just got my copy on Tuesday. Heck, I haven't even quite finished the M22/2 review yet.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 30, 2018)

zim said:


> Lovely images. Are these jpg SOC or converted RAWs? looks like a super combo!
> By 'busy' do you mean by example the second image? because I could live with that and the background looks excellent in the last image (portrait)
> Thanks for posting!



The pictures are converted from raw in lightroom. I forgot to mention that they are all shot at f1.4.

The background blur is more than acceptable. I pointed it out, just to let you know about the "weakest" characteristic of the lens. The background blur doesn't seem to match the 50L, but it is good. I attach another photo that illustrate a bokeh ball.

I absolutely love that I can shoot at f1.4 with perfect sharpness, contrast and clarity. It has none of the haze you get with the EF 50 f1.4 at f1.4. 

I´d say it is at least as sharp and contrasty at f1.4 as the 50L is at f2.

If I find the time for it, I will compare the EF-M 32 mm to the 50L, the Zeiss 50mm f2 macro planar and the 24-70 f2.8LII, when the last three are attached to a full frame body. I am afraid it won't be the coming week.

One last thing to note. All summer I have struggled to keep my daughters eyes in focus with my DSLRs and fast primes. She moving around is a challenge! I was shocked to see how well the EF-M5 + the EF-M 32mm f1.4 did in tracking her face while she moved around. I had a significantly larger percentage of keepers than I am used of, with only half the effort. I wish I appreciated the EVF more than I do.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 2, 2018)

Great images Larsskv! You are making me want this lens even more than I already did. I guess that means you're passing GAS!!!


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 2, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Great images Larsskv! You are making me want this lens even more than I already did. I guess that means you're passing GAS!!!



I guess I do... but this lens is a no brainer if you would like to make bokeh pictures with your M-camera.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 8, 2018)

@Larsskv 
First let me thank you for your statements about a real sample of that highly interesting lens!

About your remark "I had a significantly larger percentage of keepers than I am used of, with only half the effort. I wish I appreciated the EVF more than I do." - It reflects my own feelings in terms of closeup outdoor photography where I have unprecedented hit rates e.g. with the old non-IS 2.8 100 macro wide open even with a little bit motion by me and leaves in the wind with servo AF engaged and sometimes the small AF box enabled. I ordered the M50 three months ago to check it and I was shure that I will not like the EVF but it is more than o.k. - the display has much better colors but it helps me to search for better contrast / light using the viewfinder and to be positively surprised by the displayed image.

Back to the lens: I have a wide gap between 10-22 and 60 Macro ... 5.6 macro and I like to shoot tele. The 2.8 40 is the only exception but it is slow, MFD is o.k. but not great. The 32mm might be the gap filler in terms of FL, high aperture AND versatility due to its max reprod. ratio of 1:4!
Nice to see you confirming the high quality of this lens I expected: 14 lenses in just 8 groups is a big one: Lots of elements (and glass variants) to correct aberrations but only 16 glass-air surfaces to devastate contrast. And the mirrorless design advantage ...

For those who haven't seen it: Here is the cut view of the lens from Canons Japan web page:
https://cweb.canon.jp/ef/lineup/ef-m/ef-m32-f14stm/spec.html
and for comparison the 22mm EF-M
https://cweb.canon.jp/ef/lineup/ef-m/ef-m22-f2stm/spec.html

This explains a little bit the price difference between both by lens count, diameter and glass volume!


----------



## brad-man (Oct 8, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> @Larsskv
> First let me thank you for your statements about a real sample of that highly interesting lens!
> 
> About your remark "I had a significantly larger percentage of keepers than I am used of, with only half the effort. I wish I appreciated the EVF more than I do." - It reflects my own feelings in terms of closeup outdoor photography where I have unprecedented hit rates e.g. with the old non-IS 2.8 100 macro wide open even with a little bit motion by me and leaves in the wind with servo AF engaged and sometimes the small AF box enabled. I ordered the M50 three months ago to check it and I was shure that I will not like the EVF but it is more than o.k. - the display has much better colors but it helps me to search for better contrast / light using the viewfinder and to be positively surprised by the displayed image.
> ...


If this lens had 9 blades and weather-sealing (and a pouch and a hood), it would have a red ring as well. I look forward to owning one.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 9, 2018)

brad-man said:


> If this lens had 9 blades and weather-sealing (and a pouch and a hood), it would have a red ring as well. I look forward to owning one.



9 blades makes it easier to make a round aperture stopped down - but you have to stow away more "material thickness" wide open, more mass to move and more friction. Hopefully they have found a good geometry which preserves a near circular "gate" up to ~ f/8.

For trying the 28mm focal length (to check if 32 mm is useful for my style of photography) I used my old FD 2.8 / 28 S.C. lens with a five blade aperture and it has very acceptable bokeh and great sunstars - I missed them since I went the digital route from 2001 onwards.

About sealing: My dream is a simple but practical weather / dust protector for the EOS M50 based on a freezer bag and a special lens shade which holds (1) a filter, (2) the bag and (3) tight sealing between all three components (lens, lens shade, filter). Operating the touch screen and some direct controls through 100 um plastics is usually no problem and if the bag shows enough wear it will be replaced.
The EF-M 32 is THE lens for this application because it has great AF with the EOS Ms, a large aperture and is small!


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 10, 2018)

After looking some video reviews of the lens (only good ones are on sulantoblog) and checking Larsskv's photos I am convinced that this lens is a very good allrounder welded onto an M50. But: Now reviews up to now, no full res images.

Finally I pulled the trigger and ordered one to do my testing and if it is not what I am searching for ... I have always the possibility to send it back ...


----------



## dcm (Oct 25, 2018)

Out shooting cyclocross in sunset/twilight with my 1DX2 and 85 f1.4 for the light conditions, but that's another story. Brought the M5 with the 32mm f1.4 for an audition to see how well it holds up. AF tracking was surprisingly good the few times I tried it while scouting locations during the warmup with a bit more light. I need to get more experience and work with the settings, but it wasn't bad for the first time.

Also trying out PhotoLab. Had quite a few images to process between the two cameras, mostly for online use. Manual exposure 1/1000 sec at f1.4 with autoISO at 160. To simplify processing I only applied DxO ClearView (50) and Prime Noise Reduction (40) and rescaled to HD (1920x1080). On the M5 I also increased the exposure half a stop. Fairly pleased with the results. Here's a DxO image from the middle of a sequence, all in focus.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 25, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> After looking some video reviews of the lens (only good ones are on sulantoblog) and checking Larsskv's photos I am convinced that this lens is a very good allrounder welded onto an M50. But: Now reviews up to now, no full res images.
> 
> Finally I pulled the trigger and ordered one to do my testing and if it is not what I am searching for ... I have always the possibility to send it back ...



Have you received the lens? Are you satisfied?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just got my copy on Tuesday. Heck, I haven't even quite finished the M22/2 review yet.


Neuro, it has this on the TPD site: "*Please Note:* A full text review of the Canon EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM Lens is not currently planned."??


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Have you received the lens? Are you satisfied?



I have received the lens and I am very satisfied. I have written some remarks about some parameters of this lens under

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/canon-ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-stm.35839/

and some "100%-stripes" + some more photos are available under

http://michaelbockhorst.de/2018/10/canon-ef-m-32-1-4-stm-sample-photos/

I think it is a fine lens because it has a very natural crispness / sharpness / bokeh / transitions in a compact / lightweight package with 1:4 max. reprod. ratio. With the M50 a dream to go package!


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 25, 2018)

I took a couple of handheld shots comparing the EOS R+ 50L at f2, with the M5+ 32mm f1.4 at f1.4. Sharpness wise (in the center) they are very close, but the 32mm might be the sharper one. It is hard to tell.

The 50L (at f2) has much smoother bokeh, and better depth rendering. For overall image quality, the 32 mm f1.4 can not replace my 50L (which focuses like a dream on my EOS R).

That said, I’m still very impressed with the 32 f1.4, and I can hole heartedly recommend it to EOS M users. It is a no brainer if you have the money for it.


----------

